# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - joulukuu 2009

## jpseppan

Joulukuun ensimmäinen päivä lähti mukavasti käyntiin kun ainakin aamuruuhkassa matkustajia kyyditsi Elisamanne HKL 162 7B:llä.

----------


## Albert

1.12.: MLNRV HKL 112 Vallilassa koeajokilvin (eilen HKL 111). HKL 77 ei vielä nähty.
Mitähän sen jälkeen... Väliosia näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## aki

1.12

4 / NrI 61

----------


## Kaid

1. 12.

150 tilausajo-kilvillä mutta tyhjänä Kaisaniemessä n. 19.45 matkalla pohjoiseen päin.

_Muokkaus koska kirjoittaja ei osaa kellonaikoja..._

----------


## late-

> 1.12.: MLNRV HKL 112 Vallilassa koeajokilvin (eilen HKL 111). HKL 77 ei vielä nähty.


HKL 77 oli maanantaina hallissa vielä keskeneräisenä ilmassa. Ainakin takimmainen niveosa oli vielä kokonaan paljas sisäpuolelta. En osaa sanoa muiden töiden vaiheesta.

----------


## NS

1.12.2009: MLNRV HKL 98 havaittu linjalla 6 Rautatieaseman pysäkillä n. klo 17. En löytänyt havaintoketjuista aiempaa ilmoitusta kyseisen vaunun pidennyksen jälkeisestä linjaliikenteestä.

----------


## jvarala

1.12. ~9.30 keskustaan päin matkalla ollut MLNRV #91 otettiin pois linjalta Vallilan kohdalla ja matkustajat joutuivat vaihtamaan ratapihalla odottaneeseen pikkuveljeen. Jarrut ulvoivat hyytävästi, liekö siinä ollut syy.

----------


## Safka

> 1.12. ~9.30 keskustaan päin matkalla ollut MLNRV #91 otettiin pois linjalta   Jarrut ulvoivat hyytävästi, liekö siinä ollut syy.


Ei ollu, ulvonta on välipalojen ominaisuus (toistaiseksi.) Sähkövikoja.

----------


## Albert

2.12.: Marianne-vaunu linjalla 6/8 (ilm. ei ruuhkavuoro) ja HKL 162 koulutuksessa.
Koskelassa huoltohallin kupeessa HKL 13 ja peräkkäin HKL 14 sekä 332.  Viimemainittu oli eilen sisällä ja siitä otettiin talteen takapään täydellinen Compact-kytkin.
Mutta HKL 14, onko sekin menossa romuksi?

----------


## ratikkakuski

2.12. HKL 151 saanut "uudet vaatteet" eli uuden teippauksen: Tällä kertaa mainostuksen aiheena mtv 3 ja X FACTOR

----------


## ess

> 2.12.: Marianne-vaunu linjalla 6/8 (ilm. ei ruuhkavuoro) ja HKL 162 koulutuksessa.
> Koskelassa huoltohallin kupeessa HKL 13 ja peräkkäin HKL 14 sekä 332.  Viimemainittu oli eilen sisällä ja siitä otettiin talteen takapään täydellinen Compact-kytkin.
> Mutta HKL 14, onko sekin menossa romuksi?


14 ja 332 olivat yhteenkytkettyinä. Eivätköhän nämä kaikki ole romuksi menossa.

----------


## aki

> 14 ja 332 olivat yhteenkytkettyinä. Eivätköhän nämä kaikki ole romuksi menossa.


On se harmi kun kauniita vaunuvanhuksia laitetaan romuksi, olisin kuvitellut että 14 ainakin säilyisi, kohta on sitten laihialaisista jäljellä enää vaunut 9, 11 ja 12. Vaunut 13 ja 14 ehtivät kuitenkin kunnioitettavaan 50 vuoden ikään ennen viimeistä matkaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 14 ja 332 olivat yhteenkytkettyinä. Eivätköhän nämä kaikki ole romuksi menossa.


Vai onko 14 vain ollut hinaamassa 332:ta...
Onhan 14 liikkunut aina silloin tällöin mainoskampanjavaununa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai onko 14 vain ollut hinaamassa 332:ta...


Tuo on kyllä ihan mahdollista, sillä 332 on käynyt sisällä Compact-kytkimen poistossa.




> Onhan 14 liikkunut aina silloin tällöin mainoskampanjavaununa.


Jep, ja tuo siten rahaa taloon. Käsittääkseni kampanjavaunulle on suht paljon kysyntää.

----------


## risukasa

3.12.2009

Marian sairaalan pysäkki suuntaan kaksi eli Salmisaareen otettu käyttöön tänään vähän ennen puoli kahtatoista.

----------


## Albert

> Vai onko 14 vain ollut hinaamassa 332:ta...
> Onhan 14 liikkunut aina silloin tällöin mainoskampanjavaununa.


Kyllä se näin on. Tänään käytti vaunua 332 huoltohallissa. Ennenkin 14 on toiminut Koskelan "hallipässinä".

----------


## aki

3.12

4 / NrI 32, vastikään peruskorjauksesta valmistunut vaunu on liikkunut muutamana päivänä nelosella, eipä noita peruskorjattuja NrI:ä enää juurikaan erota 2-sarjan vaunuista nyt kun linjakilvetkin on vaihdettu.

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrII-vaununa  / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa)
76  / 15.12.2008 v.64 @6/8 / 29.5.2009 v.164 @6/877  / 7.11.2009 v.25 @3BT / N/A80  / 21.4.2006 v.75 @7B / 18.1.2007 v.158 @685  / 2.9.2008 v.94 @10 / 28.1.2009 v.164 @6/886  / 16.2.2009 v.140 @4 / 30.6.2009 v.58 @6/891  / 2.7.2009 v.25 @3BT / 3.11.2009 v.156 @6/898  / 11.9.2009 v.193 @10 / 27.11.2009 v.74 @7A99  / 6.6.2009 v.177 @7B / 14.11.2009 v.62 @6/8101 / 12.4.2009 v.29 @3BT / 10.10.2009 v.64 @6/8102 / 21.4.2009 v.52 @6 / 26.9.2009 v.159 @6/8*107* / 27.11.2009 v.141 @4 / N/A110 / 4.10.2009 v.62 @6/8 / N/A111 / 30.10.2009 v.198 @10 / N/A112 / 15.10.2009 v.147 @4 / N/A

----------


## NS

> 3.12
> 
> 4 / NrI 32, vastikään peruskorjauksesta valmistunut vaunu on liikkunut muutamana päivänä nelosella, eipä noita peruskorjattuja NrI:ä enää juurikaan erota 2-sarjan vaunuista nyt kun linjakilvetkin on vaihdettu.


Akin havaintoon liittyen: Onko kukaan muu pannut merkille, miten kirkkaiksi NrI-vaunujen uudet linjakilvet on säädetty? Pimeään aikaan kilpien tausta loistaa niin kirkkaana, että teksti erottuu selvästi huonommin kuin NrII-vaunujen kilvissä. Onkohan kirkkautta tahallisesti lisätty kontrastin kustannuksella, vai onko kyseessä vain uusien kilpien ominaisuus tai jokin oletusasetus? Myös kilpien erilainen suuntaus voisi ehkä selittää ilmiön.

----------


## vristo

> eipä noita peruskorjattuja NrI:ä enää juurikaan erota 2-sarjan vaunuista nyt kun linjakilvetkin on vaihdettu.


Eikös kuitenkin B-vaunun lyhempi vastuslaatikko (NrI:sissä) ole varma tunnusmerkki? Entäs takavalot;  peruskorjatuissa NrI:sissä on vieläkin alkuperäiset pyöreät-malliset takavalot.

Alla hyvä kuva, jossa nuo mainitsemani tunnusmerkit näkyvät selkeästi:

http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis09/uutis092.htm

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös kuitenkin B-vaunun lyhempi vastuslaatikko (NrI:sissä) ole varma tunnusmerkki?


Juuri vastuslaatikot on se, mistä itse erotan sarjat nopealla vilkaisulla. Tällä tavoin tunnistaa jopa nivelratikkapinssin http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html kakkossarjalaiseksi. Jos järjestysnumero on näkyvillä, niin se on varma tapa myös.

----------


## ess

Etummaiset sivuvilkut ovat myös eri paikoissa. NrII-vaunuissa on isketty joku tuuletusritilä siihen kohtaan missä NrI:ssä on vilkun paikka.

----------


## aki

Kyllähän noita pieniä eroja vielä löytyy ykkös -ja kakkossarjan välillä, kuten juuri pyöreät takavalot NrI:ssä ja tietenkin järjestysnumero, mutta yleisesti ottaen vaunusarjat ovat aika identtiset. Sittenhän ykköset on helppo tunnistaa kun kaikkiin kakkosiin on välipalat asennettu ja eikö ne ykköset joihin on aikaisemmin tehty kevyempi PK, säilytä vanhat nauhakilvet jatkossakin? Tällaisia vaunuja taitaa olla mm. 33,34,39,47,53...

Ma 7.12

3T / 70 (PK:n läpikäynyt ja uudet linjakilvet saanut vaunu)

----------


## SamiK

Ma 7.12 
_Ratikan kanssa kolaroinut rekkakuski pakeni_
http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/ddf06...0-871fe9050cae

HKL #84 osallisena.

Vartissa on yksi kuva, josta vähän hahmottaa kohdan.

----------


## GT8N

7.12.

Seuraava välipalan saava vaunu taitaa olla 84  :Smile: . Yhdistelmärekka törmäsi vaunun vasempaan etukulmaan siten, että tuulilasi oli osin hajalla, maalinaarmuja yli 2m sekä etukulman harmaa laakikko oli vääntynyt lähemmäs maata ja vlikut olivat jääneet matkalle.  :Neutral:  Kokoonpano 84+109 lipui tyynesti 16.41 Hakaniemen ohi kohti Vallilaa. Nuoremman sisaren linjakilvissä luki vielä 4T, joten rysäys lienee sattunut keskustassa.

Myöhemmin (17.10) 3T:llä ollut 87 jäi Töölön kisahallin pysäkille, jossa matkustajat siirtyivät vaunuun 81, joka jatkoi vuoroa. 87 jäi 4T:n kilvin siuraiteelle, liekö odottamaan 109:n vuoroa?

EDIT: Tuohon ylle ilmestyikin jo infoa^.

----------


## risukasa

8.12.09

Tänään 1A:lla aamuruuhkassa laihialainen!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 8.12.09
> 
> Tänään 1A:lla aamuruuhkassa laihialainen!


Onko kyseessä kuljettajakoulutukseen liittyvä juttu?

----------


## 339-DF

> 8.12.09
> 
> Tänään 1A:lla aamuruuhkassa laihialainen!


Oho! Mikä vaunu mahtaa olla? 12:ssa ainakin oli teknistä vikaa reilu viikko sitten.

----------


## GT8N

Kyllä, päivän veretseuisauttavan tyylikäs vastaantulija oli HKL 12  :Razz:  . Vaunu oli ruuhkassa, 8.04 hän kääntyi Mäkelänkadulta Sturenkadulle. Pohjolanaukiolta hän lähti 9.13 kohti Koskelaa. Hatunnosto jo 50-vuotiaalle veteraanille!  :Redface:

----------


## rvk1249

> Onko kyseessä kuljettajakoulutukseen liittyvä juttu?


Ei, minä siellä ajoin tiistaina 8.12.2009 ruuhkavuoron 101 aamusella vaunulla 12.

----------


## Albert

8.12.: HKL 339 nostettuna Vallilassa raiteella 17.

----------


## 339-DF

> 8.12.: HKL 339 nostettuna Vallilassa raiteella 17.


Vaunulle tehdään jarrutöitä sekä peltitöitä. Jo kesällä kolhitut helmapellit oiotaan ja maalataan.

----------


## aki

> 2.12. HKL 151 saanut "uudet vaatteet" eli uuden teippauksen: Tällä kertaa mainostuksen aiheena mtv 3 ja X FACTOR


Tänään 8.12 klo 17.30 aikoihin, törmäsivät raitiovaunu ja pikkubussi Mäkelänkadulla Mäkelänrinteen kohdalla, törmäyksen voimasta pikkubussi kaatui kyljelleen, poliisin mukaan vakavilta loukkaantumisilta vältyttiin. IL:n kuvan perusteella turmavaunu on juuri "uudet vaatteet" saanut HKL 151.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tänään 8.12 klo 17.30 aikoihin, törmäsivät raitiovaunu ja pikkubussi Mäkelänkadulla Mäkelänrinteen kohdalla, törmäyksen voimasta pikkubussi kaatui kyljelleen, poliisin mukaan vakavilta loukkaantumisilta vältyttiin. IL:n kuvan perusteella turmavaunu on juuri "uudet vaatteet" saanut HKL 151.


Satuin olemaan paikalla.
Itse törmäystä en nähnyt vaan kuulin Mannen hätäjarruttavan ja samassa kuului rikkoutuvan lasin ja pikkubussin kaatumisen aiheuttama iloinen rytinä. Käännyin ympäri ja siellä Velodromin kohdalla (ei siis Mäkelänrinteen) se TJP-Linesin tilataksi/pikkubussi Mersu Sprinter BJI-313 näkyi käyneen kyljelleen nukkumaan Mannen nukuttamana. TJP-Linesin kuljettaja oli ilmeisesti hyvin turvavöissä ja pääsi omin avuin autosta pois ollen luonnollisesti täysin !sillöM.  :Smile:  Matkustajia TJP:llä ei ilmeisesti ollut.

Eli Manne 151 1A:lla oli matkalla Käpylään ja TJP-Lines kääntyi suoraan ratikan eteen osuen ratikan oikeaan etukulmaan. Manneen tuli vaatimaton kolhu peltiin ja taustapeili tuhoutui. Sen sijaan TJP-lines Sprinter tuhoutui siinä määrin, että voipi olla lunastuksessa. Manne säilyi ajokunnossa! Edes oikea ajovalo ei pimentynyt.  :Smile:  No, sehän onkin kunnon teräsvaunu eikä mikään lasikuituroskis!

Noin kolmen vartin kuluttua tapaus alkoi olla ohi, TJP-Lines nostettu nukkumasta Pelastuslaitoksen toimesta taas pyörilleen ja hinausauto oli jo saapunut paikalle. Ykkösen viimeiset lähdöt toki jäivät väliin.

http://www.tjplines.fi/
Kun kuljetuspalvelun laatu ratkaisee!  :Smile: 

Taksifoorumilla on juttelua ko. firmasta.
http://forum.taksikuski.net/viewtopi...=asc&start=360

----------


## rvk1249

> Ei, minä siellä ajoin tiistaina 8.12.2009 ruuhkavuoron 101 aamusella vaunulla 12.


Vaunut.org kuvaa varten pysähdyin oikein poseeraamaan... Vaikkei siellä pysäkillä ketään ollutkaan tulossa/menossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Taksifoorumilla on juttelua ko. firmasta.


Ei tunnu TJP olevan kovin korkeassa huudossa taksifoorumilla. Eipä silti, taksien pelti tuntuu rämisevän yhä useammin muillakin firmoilla. Ja kyydissäkin tuntuu usein siltä, että menneiden aikojen laatu on kyllä kaukana nykyisestä taksitouhusta.

IS:n lukijakuvien perusteella tuo 151:n uusi teippaus on kyllä aika synkkä, vaunu ei pimeällä kovin hyvin erotu. Se ei kuitenkaan ole mikään puolustus, ei sinne ratikan alle kannata itseään änkeä vaikka olisi minkävärinen ratikka kyseessä.

----------


## KLHS

> Kyllä, päivän veretseuisauttavan tyylikäs vastaantulija oli HKL 12  . Vaunu oli ruuhkassa, 8.04 hän kääntyi Mäkelänkadulta Sturenkadulle. Pohjolanaukiolta hän lähti 9.13 kohti Koskelaa. Hatunnosto jo 50-vuotiaalle veteraanille!


Kaunis kumarrus täältäkin veteraanille, soisi tällaisen toistuvan useamminkin. Veteraanikin pysyy vetreänä kun sitä välillä ulkoiluttaa. Haikailempa vain vaikka myöhäistä onkin, sen perään että tuotteen elinkaariajattelun, kestävän kehityksen ja veromarkkojen järkevän käytönkin näkökulmasta olisi vaunujen 1-30 maalliseen matkaan voinut antaa paljon lisävuosia varustamalla ne matalalattiaisilla perävaunuilla. Näin olisi saatu ratkaistua kerralla kapasiteetti ja esteettömyys ongelmat. Vastaavia on toteutettu muualla euroopassa mutta synkässä pohjolassa sellaiset väripilkut jäivät haaveeksi. Toivoa täytyy että jäljellä olevat "laihialaiset" löytäisivät jostain raitiotieverkoston varrelta tallipaikan mistä näyttää pitkää nenää Kuusakosken ahnaalle kidalle ollen silti valmiina jos heidän palveluksiaan kaivataan. Ehkäpä näemme resurssien salliessa vielä laihialainen+perävaunu yhdistelmän tai jopa BS replikan vaikkapa jonkin teeman puitteissa ykkösellä tai kesäsunnuntaisella museolinjalla lintsille muiden huvitusten pariin, tosin malttaako sellaisesta kyydistä astua pois  :Smile:  ...toisaalta toivoisi että museoliikenteessäkin olisi mahdollista samaan tapaan kuin Tukholmassa matkustaa vaikka vain yksi pysäkinväli jos se tuntuu mieleiseltä. 
Ajokuntoisen "museokaluston" kanssa puljaaminen on myös kulttuurillinen juttu, toisissa raitiovaunukaupungeissa erinomaisesti hoidettuna ja suuressa laajuudessa, toisaalla taas jotain ihan muuta. Jos vanhan ajokuntoisen kaluston ylläpito/säilytys/käyttö on operaattorille suuri rasite, niin kaupunkihan halutessaan sellaista kulttuuria katukuvassa ylläpitää voisi tämän palvelun tuottamisen selkeästi erikseen operattorilta ostaa.
Kaikesta huolimatta kumarran myös niitä päättäjiä jotka vallinneessa tilanteessa toivat Mannhaimilaisia Helsingin katukuvaan, melkoinen päätös sinänsä kun ajattelee miten asioita HKL:ssä on yleensä hoidettu. En juurikaan perusta uusien tuotteiden valmistamisesta kun vanhoja koeteltuja laitteitakin voitaisiin hyvin peruskorjata ja jalostaa mutta olen silti peukut pystyssä sille että uusien vaunujen tilaus menee kotimaahan ja saadaan kunnolliset viimeiseen asti Helsingin tarpeisiin suunnitellut perilliset nykyiselle raitiovaunukannalle.

----------


## risukasa

9.12.09

#112 linjoilla 6&8 vuorossa 63.

----------


## iiko

> 9.12.09
> 
> #112 linjoilla 6&8 vuorossa 63.


Mulla on  havainto jo edelliseltä päivältä samasta laitteesta. Tuli neljän jälkeen vastaan Kaivokadulla, ei siis vuorohavaintoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:56 ----------




> IS:n lukijakuvien perusteella tuo 151:n uusi teippaus on kyllä aika synkkä, vaunu ei pimeällä kovin hyvin erotu. Se ei kuitenkaan ole mikään puolustus, ei sinne ratikan alle kannata itseään änkeä vaikka olisi minkävärinen ratikka kyseessä.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Kun tuollainen pimeä ja musta Manne ajelee pimeässä jossain puiden katveessa, niin ei sitä oikeasti erota. Noissa kun on vielä lisäksi oikeasti huonot ajovalot eikä edes linjakilpi loista kauas, niin enpä ihmettele, että kolisee. Hämmästelin jo aikoinaan sitä yhtä L'Oreal-mainostakin ihan samasta syystä. Miksi pitää pimeään talveen teipata ihan tarkoituksella tummia vaunuja?

----------


## rvk1249

> Miksi pitää pimeään talveen teipata ihan tarkoituksella tummia vaunuja?


Miksi pitää sitten antaa vanhojen, huonoilla ajovaloilla varustettujen tummien autojen liikennöidä? Autothan voivat ajaa lähes missä vaan, mutta se tumma ratikka on sidottu kiskoihinsa.

----------


## jpseppan

Kuinkas yleistä tuo laihialaisten käyttö linjaliikenteessä on? Eihän noita vaunujakaan enää montaa ole.. iltaruuhkassa 1A:lla HKL 162

----------


## Kaid

> Kuinkas yleistä tuo laihialaisten käyttö linjaliikenteessä on?


Nyt tulee puhtaasti muistipohjalta, mutta kuitenkin... viimeeksi taisi olla laihilaisista linja-ajossa 14 viime syksynä. Jos näin on niin 12:n visiitti ykköselle oli vuoden ensimmäinen (ja todennäköisesti viimeinen) laihialaisen linja-ajo!

----------


## aki

9.12

3B / 58, PK:sta vastavalmistunut vaunu tuli vastaan kaisaniemessä matkalla Eläintarhaan, kylkinumerot samalla uudella fontilla kuin peruskorjatussa vaunussa 52.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi pitää sitten antaa vanhojen, huonoilla ajovaloilla varustettujen tummien autojen liikennöidä? Autothan voivat ajaa lähes missä vaan, mutta se tumma ratikka on sidottu kiskoihinsa.


Niinpä. Mun spontaani ensireaktio oli, että onpas synkkä ja tumma vaunu. Mutta mitä todennäköisimmin tuo kolari olisi tapahtunut täsmälleen samalla tavalla vaikka vastassa olisi ollut Sun Light -manne tai joku muu paremmin erottuva.

Onko mannejen ajovalojen tehot selkeästi heikommat kuin Nr-nivelten? En ole itse kiinittänyt asiaan huomiota.

----------


## aki

Tänään puolestaan raitiovaunu ja henkilöauto kolaroivat Hämeentiellä, Sturenkadun risteyksen tuntumassa, kolari tapahtui iltapäivällä n. klo 14.40 aikaan, kummatkin kulkupelit olivat matkalla keskustan suuntaan, raitiovaunussa ja H-autossa oli ainoastaan kuljettajat eikä henkilövahinkoja syntynyt. Kyseessä oli kuvasta päätellen jokin Nr?-vaunu.

----------


## iiko

> Niinpä. Mun spontaani ensireaktio oli, että onpas synkkä ja tumma vaunu. Mutta mitä todennäköisimmin tuo kolari olisi tapahtunut täsmälleen samalla tavalla vaikka vastassa olisi ollut Sun Light -manne tai joku muu paremmin erottuva.


Onhan tuo ihan mahdollista, mutta siitä huolimatta olen sitä mieltä, että tuo tumma väri on tylsä ja synkkä ja on mahdollista, että se vaikutti kolarin syntymiseen. 

Ei sillä ole eroa, onko kyseessä mikä tumma ja huonovaloinen laite, mutta pitääkö nyt ihan ehdon tahdoin tehdä tuollaisia. Muistan itse yhtenä aamuna aikonani missanneeni ratikan töihin mennessäni, kun en talvisen aamun pimeydessä ja synkkyydessä tajunnut, että se harmaa L'Oreal olikin jo valoissa. Se jotenkin vaan hukkui siihen synkkyteen.




> Onko mannejen ajovalojen tehot selkeästi heikommat kuin Nr-nivelten? En ole itse kiinittänyt asiaan huomiota.


En tiedä, millaisilla polttimoilla nuo Nr:ien valot on toteutettu, mutta jos katselee esim Nr I -sarjan vaunujen ajovaloja, niin aikamoiset kynttilät niissäkin on keulilla. Eli ei noissa hirveästi eroa välttämättä ole noihin Manneihin. Nr:ien etuna on se, että niiden värit ovat kirkkaammat, keltainen erottuu paremmin, samoin linjakilpi loistaa enemmän kuin Mannejen synkät ja pienet kilvet. Sekin parantaa erottumista.

No, mitä valoihin tulee, niin Hong Kongin raitiovaunuissa on pelkkä hehkulamppu keulalla...

----------


## NS

11.12.2009: MLNRV HKL 110 on palannut liikenteeseen pidennettynä linjalle 6/8.

(Lähde: http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/ )

----------


## Albert

> 11.12.2009: MLNRV HKL 110 on palannut liikenteeseen pidennettynä linjalle 6/8.
> (Lähde: http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/ )


Samoin HKL 112, sama päivä, sama linja. Näköhavainto.

HKL 66 on tänään (11.12.) palannut Saksan matkalta.

----------


## ratikkakuski

11.12. klo 10

HKL 152 käynyt vuorostaan "vaatteiden vaihdossa" eli uusi teippaus. Nyt mainostetaan Alepaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> 11.12.2009: MLNRV HKL 110 on palannut liikenteeseen pidennettynä linjalle 6/8.
> 
> (Lähde: http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/ )


Ainakin kasilla se oli ihan oikeastikin eikä pelkästään kartalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

Kevään aikataulumuutoksissa silmään pistää kaksi linjan 10 aamuruuhkaa, jotka ajetaan ulos Koskelan hallista ja sisään Töölön halliin. Vastaavasti kaksi 10-linjan kokopäivävuoroa ajetaan illalla Koskelaan, mutta aamulla ulos Töölöstä. Nelosten ja kymppien kokonaisvuoromäärään ei ole kuitenkaan tulossa muutoksia, joten raivataanko järjestelyllä esim. lisätilaa pitkille vaunuille Töölössä vai mistä on kyse.

----------


## NS

> Kevään aikataulumuutoksissa silmään pistää...


Mielenkiintoista. Milloinkohan moinen muutos on tulossa, ja mistä uudet aikataulut löytyvät? Julkisiin aikatauluihin ei kuitenkaan liene tulossa muutoksia ennen kesää, eihän?

Olen aina kurakeleillä harmitellut Töölön vaunujen likaisuutta, joten ehkä ainakin siihen seikkaan tulee parannus, kun uusi järjestely tehostaa vaunujen kierrätystä hallien välillä. En kuitenkaan ymmärrä millä perusteella järjestelyllä saataisiin raivattua lisää tilaa Töölön halliin. Eikö siellä jatkossakin seisoisi öisin yhtä monta vaunua?

----------


## rvk1249

> Mielenkiintoista. Milloinkohan moinen muutos on tulossa, ja mistä uudet aikataulut löytyvät? Julkisiin aikatauluihin ei kuitenkaan liene tulossa muutoksia ennen kesää, eihän?


Alkaen helmikuusta. Tulee muutoksia julkisiin aikatauluihin. Ne tulee julki kyllä ennen helmikuuta, tarkkaa aikaa en tiedä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> En kuitenkaan ymmärrä millä perusteella järjestelyllä saataisiin raivattua lisää tilaa Töölön halliin. Eikö siellä jatkossakin seisoisi öisin yhtä monta vaunua?


Ehkäpä seisoo, mutta periaatteessa kaksi kympin vuoroa hoidetaan jatkossa Koskelasta, joten Töölön vaunuvahvuutta voisi vähentää kahdella yksiköllä ja vapautuva tila käyttää muutamaan pitempään vaunuun. Tai sitten halutaan vain lisätä vaunukiertoa hallien välillä tai jotain muuta arkisempaa.

----------


## NS

> Ehkäpä seisoo, mutta periaatteessa kaksi kympin vuoroa hoidetaan jatkossa Koskelasta, joten Töölön vaunuvahvuutta voisi vähentää kahdella yksiköllä ja vapautuva tila käyttää muutamaan pitempään vaunuun.


Äh, niinpä tietenkin. Sori, älytön ajatusvirhe minulta.  :Redface:  Toivotaan siis että Töölön vaunut pitenevät.

----------


## aki

14.12

3T / NrI 31 (vaunu oli matkalla Runeberginkadulla kohti Kamppia aamulla 9.30 aikoihin)

----------


## GT8N

15.12.

162 ei pelännyt pakkasia, vaan ajoi eilen ja tänän ruuhkassa 1A:lla.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> 15.12.
> 
> 162 ei pelännyt pakkasia, vaan ajoi eilen ja tänän ruuhkassa 1A:lla.


Kutoskasilla oli 14.12 iltaruuhkassa pakkasta uhmaamassa Marianne-vaunu 154.

----------


## 339-DF

Mannejen pakkasraja on muistaakseni 15 astetta. Ei siis vielä ongelmia.

----------


## Albert

> Mannejen pakkasraja on muistaakseni 15 astetta. Ei siis vielä ongelmia.


Ja tämähän johtuu matkustusmukavuudesta, ei tekniikasta.

Muistuu mieleen koko Helsingin raitioliikenteen kylmimmät ajat tammikuussa 1987.
Alin mitattu virallinen lämpötila oli -34,3 astetta. Raitiovaunut toimivat moitteettomasti. Sähkökatkoja toki oli. Varioilta puuttuu vielä tällainen testi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja tämähän johtuu matkustusmukavuudesta, ei tekniikasta.


Paljonkohan niissä mahtaa olla sisälämpötila esim. tänäisillä pakkasilla? Talvivaatteissahan siellä kuitenkin ollaan, niin että melko viileässä tarkenee.

----------


## ess

Manneissa on vaan semmonen huono puoli että pakkasella ikkunat vetää huuruun. Myös ohjaamon ikkunat. Itse en ainakaan aja sellaisella vaunulla mistä ei näe ulos muualle kuin suoraan takaisin halliin.

----------


## 339-DF

Matkustin tänään kahdella Nr II -vaunulla. Ensimmäisessä takasillan lämpömittarin mukaan 16,5 astetta, jälkimmäisessä 15 astetta. Mielestäni oikein riittävä lämpötila talvikeleillä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

16.12. klo 10 - 14. Hkl 152 ja 162 koulutusajossa. 

-12C ( sanattomaan kysymykseen vastaus; juu kyllä oli kylmä.. Onneksi ei sentään "aivan sietämätöntä"  )

----------


## 339-DF

> 16.12. klo 10 - 14. Hkl 152 ja 162 koulutusajossa.  -12C ( sanattomaan kysymykseen vastaus; juu kyllä oli kylmä.. Onneksi ei sentään "aivan sietämätöntä"  )


Onko noissa sisälämpömittaria? Lukemat kiinnostaisivat!

----------


## ratikkakuski

ei ole sisälämpömittaria. Valitan.

Sitten se havainto; 17.12. samat HKL 152 ja 162 koulutusajossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> 17.12.2009 14.46 - Raitiolinja 10 Pikku Huopalahden suuntaan, poikkeusreitti. Ajaa Munkkiniemeen. Pikku Huopalahti jää ajamatta.
> Syy: onnettomuus. Paikka: Kuusitie. Arvioitu kesto: 14:43 - 15:00.


Yllä olevaan viitaten Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla tulivat minua vastaan Nr I vuorossa 94, Nr I vuorossa 195 sekä Vario vuorossa 95 klo 14.53-15.08.

Ja lämpötilaseurantaa keskipäivän tienoilta: linjan 4 Nr I -vaunussa takasillalla 13 astetta.

----------


## ess

En tiedä onko tämä jo huomattu, mutta #152 kulkee nykyään Alepan mainosteipeissä.

----------


## wade

Perjantai 18.12.

Klo 15.40 HKL 217 hätävilkut päällä Kustaa Vaasan tiellä Pietari Kalmin kadun risteyksessä, josta h55(A)K kääntyy Kumpulan kampukselle, kilvissä luki KOE. Edessä Nobina 173 myös hätävilkut päällä.

----------


## Albert

18.12.: Mannet HKL 152 ja 154 iltaruuhkaan. Ulkolämpötila nyt (16.30) -19 astetta!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 18.12.: Mannet HKL 152 ja 154 iltaruuhkaan. Ulkolämpötila nyt (16.30) -19 astetta!


Ainakin 152 näkyi Salmisaaressa, joten linjat ovat 6 <-> 8.

----------


## ultrix

> 18.12.: Mannet HKL 152 ja 154 iltaruuhkaan. Ulkolämpötila nyt (16.30) -19 astetta!


Lämpömittari nyt jollekulle mukaan, onko Mannejen sisällä plusaa vai miinusta?!

----------


## hakkaakukkula

Perjantaina 18.12 pientä häiriötä 6/8 - Ensin vuoro 64 piiputti Hietalahteen -> jouduttiin bukseeraamaan 65:lla Koskelaan. Tämän jälkeen sattui Koskelan hallireitillä ilmeisesti Bussin ja Ratikan kolari, jonka seurauksena autojonot Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadunristeykseen asti. Ratikkaliikenne hidastui koska autoilijat liian lähellä kiskoja. Lisäksi ajoivat jatkuvasti Sturenkadulta Hämeentielle tultaessa risteyksen tukkoon.

Aamulla perämiehessä Roskakuski oli lukinnut itsensä auton ulkopuolelle ja tästä syystä 1A ei päässyt perämieheen.

Ja olipa vielä Taksimatkustaja avannut etelärannassa oven raitiovaunun kylkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä onko tämä jo huomattu, mutta #152 kulkee nykyään Alepan mainosteipeissä.


Alepa-vaunu on kyllä aika kamala ilmestys. Näyttää suurin piirtein siltä kuin jonkun pikkukaupungin amiksen p***uralliporukka olisi päästetty tuunaamaan spåra.

Tänään Nr I sisälämpötila takasillalla 16,5 astetta.

----------


## rvk1249

> Alepa-vaunu on kyllä aika kamala ilmestys. Näyttää suurin piirtein siltä kuin jonkun pikkukaupungin amiksen p***uralliporukka olisi päästetty tuunaamaan spåra..


Ja minun mielestä ALEPA-teippaus hyvä. Miksi pimp my tram olisi huono juttu?

----------


## Albert

> Ja minun mielestä ALEPA-teippaus hyvä.


On Alepa kuitenkin parannus verrattuna K-Snacksiin varsinkin näin talvella.

18.12: HKL 13 ja 332 ovat edelleen Koskelassa. 332 menetti ikkunalasinsa jo jokin aika sitten.

----------


## Kaid

> Ja minun mielestä ALEPA-teippaus hyvä. Miksi pimp my tram olisi huono juttu?


Pimp my Tram olisi ihan hyvä juttu, jos pimppauksen olisi tehnyt West Coast Customs tai GAS (siinä muuten HKL:lle ja/tai HST:lle markkinointi-ideaa kerrakseen!). Amiksen p***uralliporukan tekemä pimppaus (tai siltä näyttävä) = ei hyvä.

----------


## ess

Munkin mielestä Alepa-teippaus oli ihan onnistunut. Ainakin kun vertaa moniin aikaisempiin teippauksiin.

----------


## SamiK

Variotram suistui raiteilta tänään Brahen kentän vieressä.

Voisi olla #208 tjsp..

Ainakin H055 oli paikalla. 

Kuvasta (http://tinyurl.com/yauabkw) näkyy, että vain ensimmäinen teli suistui.

----------


## iiko

> Munkin mielestä Alepa-teippaus oli ihan onnistunut. Ainakin kun vertaa moniin aikaisempiin teippauksiin.


On jo pelkästään senkin takia, ettei siinä ole teipattu ikkunoita piiloon.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

HKL 12 tänään koulutusajossa. Havainto tänään 21.12. klo 10.39 kääntymässä Sturenkadulta Läntisen Brahenkadun suuntaan.
Kiva, että sattui silmään, kun tulin jouluksi käymään.  :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

> HKL 12 tänään koulutusajossa. Havainto tänään 21.12. klo 10.39 kääntymässä Sturenkadulta Läntisen Brahenkadun suuntaan.
> Kiva, että sattui silmään, kun tulin jouluksi käymään.


Ilmeisesti tätä ennen (tai sitten jälkeen) kävi myös Käpylässä kääntymässä.  :Razz:

----------


## risukasa

26.12.09

Raiteilta suistumisia on omien havaintojen mukaan ollut keskimäärin joka päivä. Tänään suistui vaunu Sturenkatu-Hämeentie -risteyksessä maallepäin. Perässä tullut vuoro (minä) kääntyi ympäri peruuttamalla Kusiputkan silmukkaan. Hallipihan kiskourista sai hakata jäätä urakalla.

Myös harjavaunun sanottiin radiossa olleen bukseerissa kello kuuden aikoihin, mutta silminnäkijähavaintoja/kuvia kaipailtaisiin...

EDIT: Nyt tuli uutisia liikenteestä, että Sturenkatu-Mäkelänkatu-risteyksessä on suistunut vaunu. Virrat on jouduttu katkaisemaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 26.12.09
> Myös harjavaunun sanottiin radiossa olleen bukseerissa kello kuuden aikoihin, mutta silminnäkijähavaintoja/kuvia kaipailtaisiin...
> 
> EDIT: Nyt tuli uutisia liikenteestä, että Sturenkatu-Mäkelänkatu-risteyksessä on suistunut vaunu. Virrat on jouduttu katkaisemaan.


Välipalanivel työnsi harjavaunua Kaivokadulla klo 18:28.

Tuo Vallilan härdelli taisi kestää ainakin pari tuntia.

----------


## iiko

> Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrII-vaununa  / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa)
> 76  / 15.12.2008 v.64 @6/8 / 29.5.2009 v.164 @6/877  / 7.11.2009 v.25 @3BT / N/A80  / 21.4.2006 v.75 @7B / 18.1.2007 v.158 @685  / 2.9.2008 v.94 @10 / 28.1.2009 v.164 @6/886  / 16.2.2009 v.140 @4 / 30.6.2009 v.58 @6/891  / 2.7.2009 v.25 @3BT / 3.11.2009 v.156 @6/898  / 11.9.2009 v.193 @10 / 27.11.2009 v.74 @7A99  / 6.6.2009 v.177 @7B / 14.11.2009 v.62 @6/8101 / 12.4.2009 v.29 @3BT / 10.10.2009 v.64 @6/8102 / 21.4.2009 v.52 @6 / 26.9.2009 v.159 @6/8*107* / 27.11.2009 v.141 @4 / N/A110 / 4.10.2009 v.62 @6/8 / N/A111 / 30.10.2009 v.198 @10 / N/A112 / 15.10.2009 v.147 @4 / N/A


111:stä havainto aatonaatolta. Ensiksi koeajokylteillä ja iltapäivällä sitten oltiinkin perinteisellä aloituslinjalla 6/8...

----------


## pehkonen

> 111:stä havainto aatonaatolta. Ensiksi koeajokylteillä ja iltapäivällä sitten oltiinkin perinteisellä aloituslinjalla 6/8...


Samoin eilen (28.12.2009) #110 oli 6/8:lla viiden aikaan.

----------


## Jusa

Samoin 102 oli Töölön linjalla 10 eilen 28.12.2009 
Kiitos siitä lainasta Koskelan hallille!
Toivottavasti laina ei aiheuttanut 6/8:lle kapasiteetti ongelmia!

----------


## NS

Tänään 29.12.2009 Töölön linjoilla jopa kolme välipalavaunua; 76 ja 91 kympillä sekä 102 nelosella. Mitä on tapahtunut?!

Eilen 28.12.2009 jälleen kerran kaikki kolme lippavaunua (72, 95 ja 109) linjalla 4. Lippavaunujen aikakausi siis jatkuu yhä täysivoimaisena.




> Toivottavasti laina ei aiheuttanut 6/8:lle kapasiteetti ongelmia!


Sarkasmia?  :Wink:

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista: (numero / viimeksi linjalla NrII-vaununa  / ensimmäinen kerta linjalla MLNRV-vaununa)
76  / 15.12.2008 v.64 @6/8 / 29.5.2009 v.164 @6/877  / 7.11.2009 v.25 @3BT / N/A80  / 21.4.2006 v.75 @7B / 18.1.2007 v.158 @685  / 2.9.2008 v.94 @10 / 28.1.2009 v.164 @6/886  / 16.2.2009 v.140 @4 / 30.6.2009 v.58 @6/891  / 2.7.2009 v.25 @3BT / 3.11.2009 v.156 @6/898  / 11.9.2009 v.193 @10 / 27.11.2009 v.74 @7A99  / 6.6.2009 v.177 @7B / 14.11.2009 v.62 @6/8101 / 12.4.2009 v.29 @3BT / 10.10.2009 v.64 @6/8102 / 21.4.2009 v.52 @6 / 26.9.2009 v.159 @6/8107 / 27.11.2009 v.141 @4 / N/A110 / 4.10.2009 v.62 @6/8 / 11.12.2009 v.64 @6/8111 / 30.10.2009 v.198 @10 / 23.12.2009 v.165 @6/8112 / 15.10.2009 v.147 @4 / 8.12.2009 v.159 @6/8

----------


## GT8N

Raitiovaunujen suistumiset eivät ole mikään ihme, kun omia harjavaunuja ei näy missään. Siellä, missä on aurattu, on se tehty jollain kumipyörähärvelillä enemmän tai vähemmän auttavasti. Luulisi taskulaskinmiesten ymmärtävän, että olisi edullisempaa ajaa edes yhdellä harjavaunulla silloin kun sataa lunta, kuin nostella vaunuja kiskoille ja miettiä poikkeusreittejä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Raitiovaunujen suistumiset eivät ole mikään ihme, kun omia harjavaunuja ei näy missään. Siellä, missä on aurattu, on se tehty jollain kumipyörähärvelillä enemmän tai vähemmän auttavasti. Luulisi taskulaskinmiesten ymmärtävän, että olisi edullisempaa ajaa edes yhdellä harjavaunulla silloin kun sataa lunta, kuin nostella vaunuja kiskoille ja miettiä poikkeusreittejä.


Yhden harjavaunun olen nähnyt liikkuvan, muut taitavat olla rikki.

----------


## Albert

> Yhden harjavaunun olen nähnyt liikkuvan, muut taitavat olla rikki.


Ei kai sentään? HKL kertoi keväällä 2009, että ainakin osa nykyisistä työvaunuista pidetään ajokunnossa vuoteen 2015.
Uusi työvaunu tulee vasta loppuvuodesta. Algolin mukaan se on näytillä InnoTrans´sissa Berliinissä lokakuussa 2010.

----------

